# Marketing ideas



## Bliss (Dec 8, 2006)

So i have my little soap business going. I have a website set up where I can sell soap online. I'm selling on ebay a bit. I've set up booths at craft shows. I've handed out business cards EVERYWHERE. What are some other things I can do to market my business?


----------



## Nikola (Jan 2, 2007)

Give out samples with your card and/or a coupon, host a soap party, post adds on free sources like craigslist.org


----------



## *zoe (Jan 9, 2007)

Word of mouth is a very powerful tool. Tell everyone, give out samples, give out coupons. Maybe have a referal program to encourage existing customers to spread the word.


----------



## jellyfish (Jan 15, 2007)

Get involved with community events. 
Donate soap to charity events. Set up booths EVERYWHERE you can. 
Set up a website and give out your url everywhere. 
Set up a mailing list and send out coupons and notices everytime you develop a new scent or product.


----------



## vanillabean (Jul 28, 2007)

I sent samples of my soap to gift basket companies in my area. Now I get a lot of regular business from them because they are putting my soap in gift baskets and sets. Craigslist, ebay, myspace, etc. have all been good tools for me as well. Just getting yourself out there and involved everywhere you can is the best thing you can do.


----------

